# 2nd Annual SOMD BREW and BBQ



## bushwoodsmokers (Feb 12, 2015)

Looks like those in Maryland will have another staple event to attend. This is the second annual Somd Brew and BBQ in St. Mary's County Maryland. We are an hour south of Washington DC. I competed in this event last year and they had the Band Kix play as well as many other talents. It appears that they are branching out to wineries and ride vendors. Should be a great time, July 31- Aug 2, 2015. Follow the link below:

http://www.somdbrewbbq.com/

http://www.somdbrewbbq.com/bbqflyer.pdf


----------



## tacklebox (Apr 23, 2015)

I wish I read this before I booked my camping trip. Beer, BBQ, and kix, sounds like a great time


----------



## jimbuck (Jul 13, 2015)

I live local so if anyone needs anything let me know.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 13, 2015)

Any idea when the cutoff for registration in the backyard comp is?


----------



## jimbuck (Jul 13, 2015)

I don't see anything listed, but here is the contact person, 

[email protected]


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks!! Looks like it might be a good time.


----------



## bushwoodsmokers (Jul 14, 2015)

Robbie is still taking applicants. Current backyard team list as of last week is as follows:


*Bubba Joe's Que*

*Bushwood Smokers*

*Chock Full of BBQ*

*Crusty’s Classics*

*Doc BBQ*

*Garage Door BBQ*

*Island Porkers BBQ*

*KLTL BBQ*

*MJ's Sweet Meat BBQ*

*Porkulese*

*Pull My Meat BBQ*

*Sweet Meats BBQ*


----------

